# Sweeney Todd



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I saw the new movie day before yesterday! Its so awesome! I've seen the play with angela lansbury on the internet and its good too, but the movie is so dark in color and the whole mood is changed, its really awesome! I loved it! I can't wait till it comes on dvd!

So, have you seen it? and if not GO SEE IT!!! You must obey me. You will not be disapointed.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

anyone know if this is on dvd yet or when it will be?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

According to Amazon.com, it will be released on DVD April 1 of this year.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

cool. I can't wait though!!!!! I want to see it again now!!!! I geuss I will have to settle for clips on youtube. boo! its such an awesome movie!!!!


----------



## Scott (Mar 5, 2008)

The sets are amazing, as always, but the movie is just mediocre.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Scott said:


> The sets are amazing, as always, but the movie is just mediocre.


you think that? really? I loved it all. I thought it was all amazeing, indepth, and just plain great!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay ... 

i LOVE this movie 

but when you go to buy it get the delux edition its BETTER 
gave me alot of ideas for makeup and crap like tht


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

is deluxe different then special? I got the special 2 disc edition. Its way awesome.


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

For sure one to go and buy!!!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow! So I saw it this weekend. I loved it. I actually loved the waxy red blood, it was exaggerated yet absolutly gory! I was so impressed with the acting and storyline. I did not know it was a remake. My hubby even enjoyed it and I thought he was going to kill me when I picked out a musical LOL. 

Excellent, neat, different, gory, lots of ideas.... I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Hellrazor said:


> Wow! So I saw it this weekend. I loved it. I actually loved the waxy red blood, it was exaggerated yet absolutly gory! I was so impressed with the acting and storyline. I did not know it was a remake. My hubby even enjoyed it and I thought he was going to kill me when I picked out a musical LOL.
> 
> Excellent, neat, different, gory, lots of ideas.... I thoroughly enjoyed it.


well its based on a play. what do you mean its a remake? to my knowlige theres never been a move about sweeney todd that was a musical. This is the first.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just saw it on DVD. Really freaky!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

i just misunderstood that you said a play, I was thinking movie.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Another good movie performance by Johnny Depp. Great movie, great stars, and deserves the award nominations.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i love this movie its great!! there is actually an older sweeney todd movie but the new one with JD is the best!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

grim reaper said:


> i love this movie its great!! there is actually an older sweeney todd movie but the new one with JD is the best!!!


there are a number in fact. Three others i think. But only this new one is a musical.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Me and the Foxy Bitches got together on Saturday night to watch Sweeney Todd. I like it very much. The first time that I saw a Sweeney Todd movie. The costumes and feeling of the movie was great. We'll probably see these costumes for the upcoming Halloween season. I did see a Sweeney Todd movie listed "On Demand" and I didn't get to see it. I think it starred Ben Kingsley (not sure but I think that was the actor). I wished I did so I could compare them. 

I remember Quentin Tarantino saying that Uma Thurman was his "muse". In this case, I think Johnny Depp is Tim Burton's "muse".


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i got my friend to watch it with me today. She said it was "Okay." she didn't think it was "great" like I think it is. Oh well. Shes not into that sorta stuff, I guess.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw it and liked it. My wife saw it and said "He slashes throats!! No way our kids are gonna see it! They..they're all closeup and blood splatters everywhere!" LOL! Yea, great flick, not one for kids like Depps othe flicks, like POTC, Willy Wonka, Edward Scissorhands et al.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> I saw it and liked it. My wife saw it and said "He slashes throats!! No way our kids are gonna see it! They..they're all closeup and blood splatters everywhere!" LOL! Yea, great flick, not one for kids like Depps othe flicks, like POTC, Willy Wonka, Edward Scissorhands et al.


Yeah, its rated R for a reason. but its still an awesome film I think!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> Wow! So I saw it this weekend. I loved it. I actually loved the waxy red blood, it was exaggerated yet absolutly gory! I was so impressed with the acting and storyline. I did not know it was a remake. My hubby even enjoyed it and I thought he was going to kill me when I picked out a musical LOL.
> 
> Excellent, neat, different, gory, lots of ideas.... I thoroughly enjoyed it.


That bright red waxy looking blood must be a Burton thing, there was a lot of it in Sleepy Hollow too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think part of that is from Burton's love of the old Hammer films. He likes to emulate the look and feel of a lot of those movies, which is one reason why he likes shooting his "outdoor" scenes on sets.

I finally watched this movie yesterday and I thought it rocked! And I totally love Helena Bonham Carter... it was good to see the two of them co-star in a movie and actually be together... the last time they acted together was in Burton's Corpse Bride and I think they never met each other lol they never recorded dialog at the same time

Gotta buy this one.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

god! I can't believe burton turned that story into a musical!!!! what was he thinking?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

um... you ARE kidding, right? Please just say yes...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Revenant said:


> um... you ARE kidding, right? Please just say yes...


LMAO...

yes


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

lol. truly its a great movie.


----------

